# Anyone sent a kid to a sail camp?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi and sorry to put a similar request elsewhere, but I thought this might be a good board on which to ask the question. 
Has anyone had any experience sending a kid to a residential (summer camp) where sailing is a major focus? My wife & I live in New Mexico and won''t be able to get away for very long or far this summer, but our 11-year-old boy might get his own boat this year. Our family sails a 26'' MacGregor on inland lakes (Elephant Butte in fall & early spring, Heron in summer). Our boy has sat in on ASA classes with us, is an okay swimmer, and knows a whole lot of sail theory. He''s also a good traveler & has been away from home (flying on his own to visit relatives, church camp, etc.). Anyone been to camp, sent a kid to camp, know about a camp that might be neat, etc.? 
Pat in New Mexico.


----------

